# I put my Glock 27 through a three month modified torture test...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I pocket carried a Glock 27 unholstered , unchambered on a commercial construction job, every day, for three months..

My duties included mixing mortar 15-30 bags per day with a tow behind portable paddle mixer,, it's a very dusty, wet n sweaty exposure, I did wear a fitted respirator..

I also operated an all terrain fork lift to deliver the mixed mortar,, including pallets of block n brick.

If It rained we got very wet,lol. 

I worked with about 20 other tradesmen,, nobody ever detected my everyday carry, printing was minimal,, I usually wear loose fitting denim jeans.

We had a very hot summer, drinking plenty of water, sweating all day,,at times purposely wetting myself down to cool down

I don't have zippers on my pocket, the glock was exposed to all of the above.

Once a week or so I would take the slide off the frame,, 
The GLOCK looked like new, lol. 

I mostly used compressed air ,,,I did oil the gun a few times then applied the compressed air again to remove any oil.

The glock was very comfortable to wear, it has minimal protrusions, very light,,at times I was working on my back, rolling from side to side,,

I have to give the glock an A+ on environmental capabilities, I knew the rails and slide design would or could allow dust or dirt and still be reliable. IMO


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen Glock's suffer much, much, more abuse and keep ticking, a testament to Glocks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

People tend to make fun of things they cannot fault. My Glock experience has been 100%...other than Glock, only my Beretta experience has accomplished that.


----------

